# Partitioning 40GB HDD for LightHTTPd/Mysql/PHP



## inky (Dec 5, 2011)

Hello FreeBSD Guru's!

Got a VPS lately with 1 GB of memory & 40 GB hdd space, installing FreeBSD 8.2 on it. I got a question with PROPER partitioning. 

I will only use Light httpd, mysql, php & perl, bind (or maybe other dns service). I don't plan to use any mail service on it, except to send logs & reports to one user.

What you can say about this scheme?


```
ad0s1a    /            1024MB UFS2   Y
ad0s1b    swap         2048MB SWAP     (have 1gb ram)
ad0s1d    /var         5000MB UFS2+S Y
ad0s1e    /tmp         1024MB UFS2+S Y
ad0s1f    /usr        10240MB UFS2+S Y
ad0s1g    /home       21820MB UFS2+S Y (for sites)
```

Or maybe add mount point for mysql (all my sites are made on it)? Will this speed up mysql itself ?

Thank you in advance/


----------



## dave (Dec 6, 2011)

Just press A to use the default partitioning scheme?


----------



## inky (Dec 6, 2011)

Thank you, but not that I wanted to hear, and of course I know about auto partitioning. The real question here - is it worthwhile to make special partition for mysql databases?

Thanks again.


----------



## dave (Dec 6, 2011)

Unless you are putting it on a separate physical drive, there is no performance benefit to having a separate slice for databases.


----------



## gkontos (Dec 6, 2011)

inky said:
			
		

> Thank you, but not that I wanted to hear, and of course I know about auto partitioning. The real question here - is it worthwhile to make special partition for mysql databases?
> 
> Thanks again.


Not for UFS2. In your case though since you only have 40GB of space I wouldn't recommend allocating a different partition for /home. Just stick to the symbolic link. That way you can take advantage of the /usr space. Why waste 10GB of space there ?

George


----------



## inky (Dec 6, 2011)

yup, agree, thank you )


----------



## inky (Dec 6, 2011)

ok, thank you guys


----------

